# PB Preacher's Sermons



## blhowes (Dec 30, 2005)

The PB is a blessing, but an added blessing for me is to hear sermons preached by members of the PB. I was just wondering if any of you who are preachers or training to be preachers have any sermons online? The ones I know of so far are:

Matthew McMahon
Pastor Way
Fred Greco


----------



## Robin (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, Bob...I know there's lots of great written stuff from Dr. Scott Clark at his church website:

http://www.oceansideurc.org/index.php?section=articles

No audio at the site yet....one day soon, I hope!



Robin


----------



## py3ak (Dec 30, 2005)

Bob,

If you search by a person's name on sermonaudio you might come up with some matches.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> Well, Bob...I know there's lots of great written stuff from Dr. Scott Clark at his church website:
> 
> http://www.oceansideurc.org/index.php?section=articles


Thanks, Robin. Good stuff!



> _Originally posted by Robin_
> No audio at the site yet....one day soon, I hope!


----------



## blhowes (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Bob,
> If you search by a person's name on sermonaudio you might come up with some matches.


That's a good idea...Well, I'm 0 for 1 so far. Searching for Z (Reuben Z) didn't turn up anything.

Thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## JOwen (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> The PB is a blessing, but an added blessing for me is to hear sermons preached by members of the PB. I was just wondering if any of you who are preachers or training to be preachers have any sermons online? The ones I know of so far are:
> 
> Matthew McMahon
> ...



Someone recorded a few of my sermons and placed them online.

One is on the Heritage Reformed website at:
http://heritagereformed.com/sermonl...tor Jerold Lewis&locationfilter=all&location=

and the other is a recent sermon delivered at the Free Reformed Church in Chilliwack BC. http://www.chilliwackfrc.com/sermon/20051204pm.html

These are the only two online. We record our sermons in my own congregation but we do not place them online.

Kind regards,

Jerrold Lewis


----------



## blhowes (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOwen_
> Someone recorded a few of my sermons and placed them online.
> 
> One is on the Heritage Reformed website at:
> ...


Thank-you, brother. 

I enjoyed listening to your sermon about Christ's humanity (Matthew 26). Its so humbling to think about the sufferings Christ endured because of my sin. Praise our wonderful saviour!


----------



## Philip A (Dec 31, 2005)

You can find the sermons of Richard Barcellos online at Sermonaudio, as well as those of his fellow pastors Michael Crawford and Matt Troupe.

I love these guys!


----------



## JOwen (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JOwen_
> ...



My pleasure


----------



## blhowes (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Philip A_
> You can find the sermons of Richard Barcellos online at Sermonaudio, as well as those of his fellow pastors Michael Crawford and Matt Troupe.
> 
> You won't find anything by me on there (which is probably a good thing), but you can find the sermons of my pastor Lyn Whitcomb.
> ...


Philip,
Thanks.

I'm listening to one of Richard Barcellos' sermons now called "Two Points of Reformed Baptist Faith". Its a great sermon where he's talking about the 5 solas and the 5 points of Calvinism. He just got to the second part where he defined the tulip acrynym - I couldn't help smiling. He said that Calvinists have the tulip and the Arminians also have their flower...the daisy..."He loves me, he loves me not" 

(It makes me :bigsmile:, and almost  if it were not true.)


----------



## py3ak (Dec 31, 2005)

Bob,

I was pretty sure some other PB members would be on Sermonaudio. It seems like almost everyone is, these days.


----------



## Philip A (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Philip,
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



Have a listen to Mike Crawford's _Perfect Portrait of Salvation_, it is phenomenal. The balance of gifts - both in preaching and pastoring - between Barcellos and his three fellow pastors in that particular church is a wonderful blessing.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 1, 2006)

He is a not a member of the PB, but sermons by my pastor, Steven Dilday, are available on Sermon Audio here.

[Edited on 1-1-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## blhowes (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Philip A_
> Have a listen to Mike Crawford's _Perfect Portrait of Salvation_, it is phenomenal.


Philip,
Thanks for recommending that sermon. I just listened to it and there's not much more to say except Amen!! That was a phenomenal sermon or, should I say, a sermon about a phenomenal salvation.
Rejoicing in the God of my salvation,
Bob


----------



## blhowes (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> He is a not a member of the PB, but sermons by my pastor, Steven Dilday, are available on Sermon Audio here.
> 
> [Edited on 1-1-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


2Ti 3:16 All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable...

I just finished listening to your pastor's sermon called "Generations of Christ #1" (about Matthew's geneology). At the beginning, he made the point that ALL scripture is profitable, even the geneologies. He certainly has shown that to be true. I look forward to listening to the rest of the sermons in that series (praise the Lord I'm still laid off and have the time to listen to some good preaching)

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 5, 2006)

Andrew,
I liked your pastors sermon on "remedy for sexual desire' and the duty of the session or church to find suitable helpmates for youngins like myself so that we dont run off into sexual immorality. 

blade


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Andrew,
> I liked your pastors sermon on "remedy for sexual desire' and the duty of the session or church to find suitable helpmates for youngins like myself so that we dont run off into sexual immorality.
> 
> blade



 Yes, I thought that message was especially good, and profitable both for single folks and us old married folks too!


----------



## kceaster (Feb 14, 2006)

Sermons from my church here.

Blessings,

KC


----------



## blhowes (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kceaster_
> Sermons from my church here.
> 
> Blessings,
> ...


Thanks, Kevin. It'll be neat to hear your sermons on discipleship and worship.
Bob


----------



## kceaster (Feb 14, 2006)

*Bob...*

My exhortations have evolved a bit from the first ones on the site. I used to manuscript, then I went to notes, and then I had a class at GPTS that changed my style even further.

It's a learning process. And I'm so glad to have the opportunity, and experience the gracious long-suffering of my brothers and sisters. It has been a blessing to me, and I hope to them as well.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## JOwen (Dec 7, 2006)

here is a sermon I preached recently in Grand Rapids.


----------

